# bath time



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

<3 it was a fight to get him there but once in all was well
[attachment=3175]
[attachment=3176]
[attachment=3177]

he was shedding, for the second time this month!! and i thought i could try and help him out  he soaked for about an hour


----------



## tora (Aug 31, 2011)

Those toes look painful. ><
Anyway, nice pics.  
I always like seeing golds.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

that belly looks pretty full.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

i know  poor guy. im not sure how it happened but they were like that when i got him.

he is, he ate eggs and fish for dinner last night i was astonished at how much he's been eating lately.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

if you take good care of him, and give him some good soaks time to time they will heal up nicely as he grows


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL that is a big belly!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

will they? im not sure whats wrong with them, i guess the crooked ones were broken? not sure. 

lol he is a fatty! he was rather skinny when i got him


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

they will, I dont know if he was wild caught or just sitting in a pet store for a couple of months. but its due to improper shedding, soaks and proper diet should set him straight and when he sheds a few times he will look all nice and pretty.  they are just in pain from that shed being stuck on there and his little toes trying to grow freely!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

when i got him he also had blisters on his back, and a large chink of his tail missing, so it makes me wonder if he was wild caught. all that plus his awful scared attitude make me think so.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

I really dont know much about Columbians, but Im betting from the price tag they are wild caught, with a little TLC all that should clear up. I dont really know about their personalities though, lol. Im tempted to pick one up from Underground. about a year ago @ Underground they had this Columbian he was about 2ft long, and they would take him to schools and parties for the kids to play with. I was tempted to buy him, they were just as fond of him as the Argentines. was really special, but I personaly dont see many that arent hatchlings around here local.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 31, 2011)

Love the look of pure loathing in his eyes. I'm pretty sure if your columbian had jedi powers you'd be dead right now!


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

columbians are pretty flighty and aggressive, but some can be tamed down a good bit and be just as great as argentines, so i've heard, this little guy is leaving for a new home soon, because i was going to get a blue, but i cant now  so im going to be tegu-less soon


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 31, 2011)

Awww he'll be ok. We'll give him all the baths he wants and needs. We should be sending you the shipping cost sometime next week =0)


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 31, 2011)

BillieJeAn said:


> lol he is a fatty! he was rather skinny when i got him



He looks pretty healthy. Glad to see hes putting on weight. 2 of mine were underweight when I got them, they seem to bounce back fairly quickly.


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 31, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> Love the look of pure loathing in his eyes. I'm pretty sure if your columbian had jedi powers you'd be dead right now!



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL tooo funny.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

haha xD i probably would be palpentine probably would have suited him more than Obi Wan Kenobi! 

he does seem [retty healthy and FAT

okay im so sad to see him go now knowing i wont have a tegu, but im really happy he's going to such a good home. please keep me updated on him when you get him!!!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh for sure! Ill post lots of videos and pictures of him latched onto my fingers, nose, or anything else within range.


I was thinking Western Union since we closed out our paypal account. Do you have a photo ID?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 31, 2011)

haha okay hopefully you can calm him down a bit. 

that will work, i dont but you can put it in my moms name, Denette Hicks, i plan on getting an I.D. soon for this kind of stuff specifically


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok. Cool. Ill get in touch with you through either here or facebook for the info before we send it off =0)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 31, 2011)

_In those pics  he reminds me of a tad pole or froglet I should say._


----------



## BillieJeAn (Sep 1, 2011)

he does look look like one xD


----------

